# Does anyone know about the Cisco Run?



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I saw a flyer about the bear lake cisco run on jan 22nd or something like that, but i can't find anyhting else about it? does anyone have more info?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is some info duneman. You can also call the conditions line,the number is found in the DWRS' weekly fishing report.

http://www.bearlake.org/docs/CiscoDisco2011.pdf


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw this on ksl.com

Free
Bonneville Cisco Fishing Event
Logan, UT 84341 - Dec 27, 2010
Every year Bear Lake does a fishing event in January for Bonneville Cisco fish, it is THE! best time of the year for Cisco fishing, Come up and join me and many other anglers with their families and friends in this yearly round up event, this event is Free to everyone. There will be Bonneville Cisco fish cooking and other food served up there. Its gonna be fun in the cold fishing with everyone, meeting with new and old anglers aswell, even if your not there for the Good! Food come fish with us. All You'll need to bring is your fishing licence, fishing pole or fish net, yourself, family and friends which are optional, cooler and bucket for the fish you'll catch, and last! a good layer of warm clothing. Oh! and one other thing too, don't forget to tell them Aude` Yakuza invited you, your family and friends too. Thank you and I hope to see you there on January 22nd,7am at Cisco Beach. For more info go to Youtube.com and type in Cisco Run Video. This will give you an idea of what you'll be in for. See you THERE!

Seller Contact Info
You may not contact this user to solicit commercial services or products. If you have been contacted for a commercial purpose please report it here.
Contact Name:
Aude
Home Phone:
801-123-0000

More by
Seller

Email
Seller


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Here is some info duneman. You can also call the conditions line,the number is found in the DWRS' weekly fishing report.
> 
> http://www.bearlake.org/docs/CiscoDisco2011.pdf


Thats just what i was looking for, thanks a bunch.

Is anyone else going? and where do i get a dip net?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some info duneman. You can also call the conditions line,the number is found in the DWRS' weekly fishing report.
> ...


Anglers Den,S&E,Sportsmans all carry dipnets. Cisco can be caught with rod and reel as well. Make sure you take some equipment to handle the big cutts and macks also. When the cisco move in shallow to spawn the big boys follow them. I plan on going. I will also be taking the .22s hoping to harvest a few cottontails as well.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

We will be there too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Me too. 

The earlier the better, before sunrise. Follow all the vehicles over on the east shore. Try to get there before I do. Historically, the cisco move out about the time I get my waders on.  

I liked cisco fishing thru the ice better, you know, back before global warming.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

So... This question is for those that have been to the cisco run, especially those that have dipped on cicso beach, will i be able to drive a car? or will i need four wheel drive?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Car's fine, just watch where you park on the east shore pull outs.

Geeze, I should take my boat up there, get out of the office.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks goob!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Dammit... I've already committed to taking a group of people to the SLC airport @ 9am & then gettin kids @ 10. 

Hey Dune. I have a dipnet that I'm apparently not using... :? :roll:



I may have to come into work late next Tuesday & see if I can get me some Cisco. :mrgreen:


----------

